# More FREE Coins



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Some free apps that give 200 coins each..

Food Network in the Kitchen

Dr Panda's Restaurant

Strawberry Shortcake Bake Shop

iHeartRadio

Don't Step on the White Tile

I already had 2 of them but picked up the rest and sent to cloud just for the coins.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Michelle!

A reminder that promotional  coins (like these) expire the end of the month one year after receiving them--so coins earned today will expire May 31, 2015.  (Purchased coins do not expire.  Coins with expiration dates are automatically used first.)

Also, for HDX models, as Michelle says, you can send the app directly to your cloud by selecting that in the device pulldown menu on the product page.  Earlier generation Fires don't have this option.

Off to download--I think I only have iHeart Radio.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Picked them all up.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks to Michelle and all who post the updates on the free coins!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yay! Got 'em. Thanks.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice Find!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you! I shared the links with my coworker and now she thinks I'm amazing.   I told her it wasn't me, it was this thread.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I only had the radio one, so I scooped up the other four.

I need to find time to determine what paid apps would be worthwhile.. I'm a hoarder so I have a lot of free coins and I'm sure I'll be losing some soon.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I ended up spending mine on some games (I had about 2800 coins in all) So Final Fantasy III took up 1599.

Then I got Monument Valley, which is a neat little optical illusion puzzle game. It's short, but lovely for 399.

and some others.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I've used some of my free coins to buy Township money.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought the ad free version of Dice with Buddies, but still have 3792 coins..


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Michelle, I agree, Monument Valley is lovely and a good use of 399 free coins.  So, I bought it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I picked it up, too, looks great!

I'm also thinking of the Sibley Bird book...it's $19.99...and the 2K in coins was found money, so free is good....

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

wait... you can use coins for books? I thought it was only apps.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I picked it up, too, looks great!
> 
> I'm also thinking of the Sibley Bird book...it's $19.99...and the 2K in coins was found money, so free is good....
> 
> Betsy


I am not really a birder, but I have all of the Audubon Field guide apps. I am very happy with them, and in looking them up before I posted here, I see that they are all marked down to $1.99 each. Well worth the money, and they have apps for trees, butterflies, mushrooms, and all sorts of things.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> wait... you can use coins for books? I thought it was only apps.


Sorry for the confusion; it's an app version of the book.




The Hooded Claw said:


> I am not really a birder, but I have all of the Audubon Field guide apps. I am very happy with them, and looking them up before I posted here, I see that they are all marked down to $1.99 each. Well worth the money, and they have apps for trees butterflies mushrooms, and all sorts of things.


Yes, I have them, too. They're really good for most purposes, and a great deal right now.

I already have iBird Pro 2, which is a really great birding app.



But Sibley is iconic for birders, and I'm really tempted. Sometimes when you're trying to make a difficult ID, it's useful to look at different sources. (At least that's what I'm telling myself. )

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry for the confusion; it's an app version of the book.
> Betsy


Dang. That would have been cool. Ah well.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know! Thanks for the info. on the Apps! I didn't know that.


----------

